

Dwolla realtime payments - gboruk
http://blog.dwolla.com/register-for-beta/

======
toomuchtodo
Are funds across all users still co-mingled in one "real" account at a credit
union that isn't FDIC insured?

~~~
jrs235
I'm trying to figure out what your number one concern is?

Is it co-mingled funds?

Is it lack of insurance?

Or is it lack of the FDIC?

You won't find any credit union insured by the FDIC. Credit unions are insured
by the NCUA.

~~~
toomuchtodo
My primary concern is that its a financial institution that is trying to
pretend its only a payment processor, with no recourse for getting your funds
back if things go sideways.

Its great what they're doing; it'll show real banks how to catch up.

------
pppp
Anyone considering doing business with Dwolla should read up on how they
treated their customer TradeHill. (Google it). The internet has a long memory.

